# Grand Ocean - July 2019



## StevenTing (Jul 19, 2018)

I haven't spoken to DW yet but I just booked a week at Grand Ocean for July 2019.  It was available and I had the points to burn.  I'm assuming since it's HHI area that weather should be good.

At the time of the trip, kids will be 3.5, 6.5, and 9.  I'm assuming this should be kid friendly. For a first timer, should I be looking at another Marriott resort?

Worst case, I can cancel the trip at 61 days out.

I've never been out there.  What should I expect in terms of cost for car rental, food, etc? We'll be flying from SLC and quick check with Delta shows that tickets will be in the range of $600-$700 per person.  I haven't checked the other airlines yet.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 19, 2018)

Grande Ocean is a great resort for kids of that age.  The bike riding from there into Sea Pines is great, pools are great, beach is great.  Your kids will also get a kick out of riding bikes on the beach.  There are some great educational kayak tours that run out of the Shelter Cove area.  Here's one...   https://www.outsidehiltonhead.com/hilton-head-kayaking/two-hour-tours

For flights, also check out Charleston and Savannah.  I believe American actually has jet service into HHI airport now.  Rental car rates are pretty much in line with anyplace else....not crazy high or crazy discounted.  

For food, brush up on Marty's HHI Restaurant Thread, which just happens to be on page 1 of the Marriott forum threads today.  

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dean (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I haven't spoken to DW yet but I just booked a week at Grand Ocean for July 2019.  It was available and I had the points to burn.  I'm assuming since it's HHI area that weather should be good.
> 
> At the time of the trip, kids will be 3.5, 6.5, and 9.  I'm assuming this should be kid friendly. For a first timer, should I be looking at another Marriott resort?
> 
> ...


We are there most years with a large group, we had 51 last year for the 4th of July, there next year possibly with a larger group still possibly at the same time.  We drive so can't help much on airport and car rentals. I'd fly into Savannah rather than HH though there are some new options for flying directly there.  You could also look at nearby airports like Charleston.  It's 6 hrs from ATL driving.  It might be worth flying into a larger option and driving the rest of the way with such a group.  You might also look at Jacksonville, about 3 hrs and fairly good for SW.  It'll be hot, very hot but it may rain most days esp in the afternoon.  IMO GO is the best option on HHI, esp if you haven't been there before.  It's fairly inexpensive food/grocery wise compared to many resort areas and early bird's are abundant for restaurants.


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 19, 2018)

The $600-$700 rate was flying into Savannah.  Right now I can't check actual prices for another month as it's more than a year out.  Hope the DW is okay with my pick.

I doubt my family would endure a long drive from one of the other airports.


----------



## Dean (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> The $600-$700 rate was flying into Savannah.  Right now I can't check actual prices for another month as it's more than a year out.  Hope the DW is okay with my pick.
> 
> I doubt my family would endure a long drive from one of the other airports.


Ballpark that sounds a little high for me.  If you can fly direct to J'ville from SLC, it might be worth it but if you have to go through ATL or similar to get there anyway and could get a directly flight to ATL that was quite a bit cheaper, that still might be best.  By the time you waited on the connecting flight and were still an hour away from HHI in Savannah, it really isn't that much different.  Plus it removes some of the risks of connections and delays but obviously it adds other issues and risks.


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 19, 2018)

Dean said:


> Ballpark that sounds a little high for me.  If you can fly direct to J'ville from SLC, it might be worth it but if you have to go through ATL or similar to get there anyway and could get a directly flight to ATL that was quite a bit cheaper, that still might be best.  By the time you waited on the connecting flight and were still an hour away from HHI in Savannah, it really isn't that much different.  Plus it removes some of the risks of connections and delays but obviously it adds other issues and risks.



I'll look into it.  I just booked a work trip from SLC to ATL.  I was thinking Delta would be cheaper since they're both hubs.  Delta was $1183 while United was $363.  I'll see what things look like when I can check actual prices.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> At the time of the trip, kids will be 3.5, 6.5, and 9. I'm assuming this should be kid friendly. For a first timer, should I be looking at another Marriott resort?


Love it. Would own there if they had LOs! My youngest is now 23 so I won't be a good source for young kids, but we (and our guests) had no issues with our kids finding things to do (ages 8-13). Beach, pool, Harbour Town, Sea Pines, tours.  We took a boat tour to see dolphins and go to an "island" to collect shells...it did not disappoint.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

Marty will have the best Hilton Head tips for you. Food and gas prices are surprisingly low there (but then we are used to vacationing in Hawaii).

We spent a wonderful week at Grande Ocean during the first week of June 2018. The weather was still enjoyable (not yet unbearably hot and muggy). In the extreme heat and humidity of July, you may not want to spend much time outside.

Like you, we also encountered high airline fares trying to fly into Savannah, so we booked flights to ATL and did the 4-hour drive to Hilton Head from there. It was a VERY long day of travel from the west coast. Our flight departed early in the morning and we didn't arrive at the resort until after 10pm. To break up the travel, consider spending an extra night in Atlanta and visit some sights there (we visited the Margaret Mitchell House, the Varsity Drive-In, and also Coca-Cola HQ).


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> For a first timer, should I be looking at another Marriott resort?


Out of the many Marriott Hilton Head timeshares, Grande Ocean is the best - a lovely resort.


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 19, 2018)

gblotter said:


> Marty will have the best Hilton Head tips for you. Food and gas prices are surprisingly low there (but then we are used to vacationing in Hawaii).
> 
> We spent a wonderful week at Grande Ocean during the first week of June 2018. The weather was still enjoyable (not yet unbearably hot and muggy). In the extreme heat and humidity of July, you may not want to spend much time outside.
> 
> Like you, we also encountered high airline fares trying to fly into Savannah, so we booked flights to ATL and did the 4-hour drive to Hilton Head from there. It was a VERY long day of travel from the west coast. Our flight departed early in the morning and we didn't arrive at the resort until after 10pm. To break up the travel, consider spending an extra night in Atlanta and visit some sights there (we visited the Margaret Mitchell House, the Varsity Drive-In, and also Coca-Cola HQ).



We will be in Maui in June 2019 so we'll be used to the humidity.  I've also considered booking in Aug 2019 but hey didn't have any 13 month reservations available.  It seems like only 12 month reservations.  Would August be worse than July in terms of heat/humidity?


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 19, 2018)

I think Grande Ocean is the best of the eight resorts in HHI.

I would suggest seriously looking at American Airlines connections right into Hilton Head Island airport to see if the times work for you. You can fly nonstop from SLC to Charlotte and then make their connection to HHH that now uses the Embraer 175 Regional Jets. As you said, you can't book out into July yet, but I just looked at some June dates and the fares were $540 to $650 into HHH from SLC. By flying into HHH, you are 15-20 minutes or so from Grande Ocean vs 60 minutes or more. It's also a small airport, so an easy in and out.

July and August are similar in HHI, but the humidity does tend to get a little stickier in August here in the southeast. Don't compare June humidity in Hawaii to summer humidity in the southeastern US. No comparison. You ain't felt REAL humidity until you've been down here in the mid-to-late summer!


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 19, 2018)

That’s a lot of time and money to travel to high temps, humidity and wet season, when you are so much closer to Hawaii.

I lived near Beaufort as a kid and July-Aug were as miserable there as it is on the Texas gulf coast.  I can guarantee the Marine Corps recruits at Parris Island were not 'happy campers' in general and the heat/humidity was crazy.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> You ain't felt REAL humidity until you've been down here in the mid-to-late summer!


A mighty AMEN, brother!


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 19, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> That’s a lot of time and money to travel to high temps, humidity and wet season, when you are so much closer to Hawaii.
> 
> I lived near Beaufort as a kid and July-Aug were as miserable there as it is on the Texas gulf coast.



When is the ideal season/month to travel to HHI.  I've never been.  I just hear everyone say how great it is.  I'm not tied to the reservation.  Just figured I had points available so that I'd book first and then decide later whether or not I should keep it.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 19, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> That’s a lot of time and money to travel to high temps, humidity and wet season, when you are so much closer to Hawaii.
> 
> I lived near Beaufort as a kid and July-Aug were as miserable there as it is on the Texas gulf coast.



I ragged on our humidity down here in my previous post, and while it is thick enough to cut with a knife at times, I should probably walk back my absolutes just a bit. When you are on the beach, it IS much more pleasant. We were in HHI over July 4, and the air temps were in the low 90s and with the humidity, the heat indices away from the ocean were 100+. Here in Charlotte, I wouldn't even think of going outside for an extended time. But we spent at least 4 or 5 hours almost every day for 5 days on the beach. The sea breeze kicks in every day around noon/early PM and by the time 5-6pm rolls around, it's down-right pleasant. Now on the pool deck where we were staying at the Westin hotel, where the breezes were blocked a bit, it was dang HOT. We avoided that area. It might not be really comfortable riding your bike on the many bike paths during the heat of the day, but even then, HHI has a LOT of trees - more than you will probably ever see at a beach resort area - so you can always find a shady place to ride.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> We will be in Maui in June 2019


Instead of Hilton Head in July, consider using your extra points to extend your June vacation at one of the other Hawaii resorts. The new Waikoloa timeshare is on our list of potentials.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> When is the ideal season/month to travel to HHI.  I've never been.  I just hear everyone say how great it is.  I'm not tied to the reservation.  Just figured I had points available so that I'd book first and then decide later whether or not I should keep it.



I think any time from mid-April through October is great in HHI. The weather will tend to be a little cooler in April, warm and less humid in May/early June and Sept/early October. But Sept/early Oct is hurricane season, so that is always a risk then.

May/early-June may be the best overall balance of weather/temp/humidity, but if you plan to spend most of your time at the beach, then June/July/August isn't really THAT bad...I mean, we just spent 3 days by choice in mid-June and 5 days in early July in HHI, and had a great time. If it wasn't for some other schedule conflicts, we'd be looking at targeting a weekend in August to go back.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> When is the ideal season/month to travel to HHI.


Earlier is better.  We are tied to the school calendar, so we went to Grande Ocean as soon as school was out (first week of June). If you can rebook your Maui reservation to later in the summer, consider doing a similar arrangement.


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 19, 2018)

We're tied to school calendar as well.  Both mine and the kids as I teach a college class during the summer.



gblotter said:


> Instead of Hilton Head in July, consider using your extra points to extend your June vacation at one of the other Hawaii resorts. The new Waikoloa timeshare is on our list of potentials.



I thought about extending to Waikoloa but I'm not allowed to be away from work for more than 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

One of the things that will (pleasantly) surprise you about Hilton Head is the temperature of the ocean water there. It is quite literally like a bathtub. You can spend hours in the ocean because it is so warm. We would go jump in the Grande Ocean swimming pools to cool off after being in the ocean. Much warmer than Hawaii ocean temps.


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 19, 2018)

gblotter said:


> One of the things that will (pleasantly) surprise you about Hilton Head is the temperature of the ocean water there. It is quite literally like a bathtub. You can spend hours in the ocean because it is so warm. *We would go jump in the Grande Ocean swimming pools to cool off after being in the ocean. Much warmer than Hawaii ocean temps.*



Love it.  We spend a lot of time in the pools and ocean in Hawaii.  I think we would do the same in HHI.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> We spend a lot of time in the pools and ocean in Hawaii.  I think we would do the same in HHI.


I am a pool person and my wife is a beach person.
While at Hilton Head, I became a beach person because of the warm ocean water temperature.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

Bicycle riding is a favorite activity at Hilton Head, as well. The sand is firm enough to ride on the beach, and there are linked bike paths scattered throughout the Hilton Head resort area. At Grande Ocean, you can rent bikes for a reasonable weekly rate and use them at your leisure. Early morning and early evening are the best times for bike rides. Take some headlamps with you in case you get caught away from the resort after dark.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Steven, we highly recommend HHI. 

We have only there once, but really enjoyed it. That was late April and the golf tournament was going on. GO is a beautiful resort, but we ended up staying at Sunset Pointe, which is on the marsh side of the island, because we didn't have as many points available. It is an older resort, but had just been remodeled when we stayed there. We visited all of the Marriott's while on the island. Each resort has it's own character. GO is big and the grounds were very nice.

We flew into Savanah, which is only 40-45 minutes away. We did a day trip back to Savanah to do a walking tour and learn about the history. Very interesting. We also took a day trip to Beaufort to see the historic homes and fort. Again, very interesting to see.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2018)

We did two daytrips during the week, using Grande Ocean as our home base. 
One day was spent in Savannah and another day in Charleston. Both cities are charming and unique and worth the investment of time.
As part of our Charleston daytrip, we toured a working plantation (Boone Hall). There are other worthy plantation tours (Drayton, Magnolia, Middleton), but they tend to be pricey so we picked just one.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 19, 2018)

I would fly into Savannah. It may be a little bit more expensive than JAX or ATL but it’s only an hour or so to the Grand Ocean from SAV. You really don’t want to drive up to 4 hours to start your vacation especially with the time differential when flying east.

Because American is now using larger planes, they are only three flights a day in and out of HHH.  The times may not be convenient for you. See if you can get to SAV through DFW. Going through CLT requires walking to another terminal, which could be hard with three kids. In DFW you can take the train to get to the SAV flight.

We’ll be flying into SLC to spend a week at the Summit Watch 9.7. We really like Park City and September can be quite hot here in HHI. We also like visiting the Sundance outlet store in downtown.


----------



## hangloose (Jul 19, 2018)

StevenTing

Hilton Head Island is fantastic.  If you are a beach and pool family, you will have a great time in the summer.   In addition, HHI has plenty of restaurants and outdoor activities (golf, biking, tennis, boating, dolphin cruises, etc).   

Yes, the weather will be hot, humid, and it could rain most afternoons.  But, we still love HHI in summer.

One note.  While I do not generally purchase Vacation Insurance, you may want to think about it for HHI in the middle of hurricane season.  We've been evacuated once due to a hurricane, rained out twice due to tropical storms, and succeeded with fantastic weather a few other trips.  Hit or miss is our luck.

I would suggest flying into Savannah.  It's a reasonable trip into HHI.

Enjoy!


----------



## lweverett (Jul 20, 2018)

Request a unit in the south end of the resort and you will be looking over the pool for the children, the north end common area is wooded with an adult pool.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 20, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> We're tied to school calendar as well.  Both mine and the kids as I teach a college class during the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about extending to Waikoloa but I'm not allowed to be away from work for more than 2 weeks at a time.


Steve,
Since we live in the Midwest and enjoy getting away from the heat and humidity during the summer, we prefer mountain trips to Park City or Vail. Have you considered Vail? The Ritz Residence Club is fantastic and point requirements are fairly reasonable during the summer (especially if you avoid weekends). There are several restaurants, hiking and bike trails within walking distance and many other things to do within a short drive.  Although your children are a little young for hiking/biking right now, this may be something to consider in the future.


----------



## NTP66 (Jul 20, 2018)

As for car rentals, if you do wind up flying through Savannah, Budget generally has the best rates (definitely use FastBreak, as the area will be jam packed). My average over the last four trips to HHI, all in mid-July, was $188 for a standard size car - everything from a Chrysler 200 to a Prius (zero acceleration, but I only had to fill up on the drive back to the airport).



JIMinNC said:


> Don't compare June humidity in Hawaii to summer humidity in the southeastern US. No comparison. You ain't felt REAL humidity until you've been down here in the mid-to-late summer!


Truer words have never been spoken. Hawaii is tame in comparison on terms of humidity.


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 20, 2018)

I broke the news to my wife last night.  She wants me to see if there is availability in August 2019.  So, I'll be doing another search in a couple of weeks.  She's not opposed to going to HHI.  Her main concern is the time between our trip to Maui.  #firstworldproblems.



Superchief said:


> Steve,
> Since we live in the Midwest and enjoy getting away from the heat and humidity during the summer, we prefer mountain trips to Park City or Vail. *Have you considered Vail? *The Ritz Residence Club is fantastic and point requirements are fairly reasonable during the summer (especially if you avoid weekends). There are several restaurants, hiking and bike trails within walking distance and many other things to do within a short drive.  Although your children are a little young for hiking/biking right now, this may be something to consider in the future.



I've wanted to go to Vail but my wife doesn't have any interest.  Her family has a small cabin up in Ouray that we visit frequently.  It's just an hour from Telluride so all other ski towns are kind of downers for her.  I'm trying to get her to do more Park City day trips with the family since it's only an hour away for us.  We spent two weekends there this past mud season and it was lots of fun in the pool.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 21, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I'll look into it.  I just booked a work trip from SLC to ATL.  I was thinking Delta would be cheaper since they're both hubs.  Delta was $1183 while United was $363.  I'll see what things look like when I can check actual prices.



Steve,

I find that the airlines' rates have no rhyme or reason.  I would look at kayak.com then look at their cheapest off season rates for October and then when you look at the dates that you want, you can see what are bargains or not.  I do that for Hawaii all the time and it lets me know if I am getting a deal or not.  Also with kayak you are able to compare airlines' rates with or without stops.


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 22, 2018)

We own in Hawaii and generally go there once or twice a year.  We have been to HHI 3 times in the last 5 years and absolutely love it!  It’s a cheaper alternative to Hawaii.  Food, gas, activities etc are cheaper.  We would go even if the cost was the same as Hawaii.  It’s a totally different experience than Hawaii.  Not tropical, more coastal with a southern flavor.  Grande Ocean has complementary access to Sea Pines which IMHO is the best location on HHI.  We have stayed at Disney, Grande Ocean and most recently we rented a beachfront house near the Salty Dog through VRBO.  The different areas of the island were plantations.  May-early June are ideal times to go. The weather is warm, the water is warming up and the humidity is lower.  The crowds are lower too.  Keep in mind that August is the early part of hurricane season.  

There are so many activities to do as a family or a couple.  We have done boat trips, kayaking, biking, beach.  (Then there is always the resort pool area.)  There is a nature preserve with activities specifically for children.  The salt marshes are ecological treasure troves to visit at low tide. There are plantation ruins to visit on the island.  Then there are also Savannah and Charleston for even more experiences.  

Southwest has decently priced flights from SLC to Charleston.  From Charleston to HHI is 1 1/2-2 1/2 hours depending on time of day.  Last May I flew from SLC to Savannah for less than $500 RT.  It took under an hour to get to HHI from Savannah.


----------



## tugcccsp (Jul 22, 2018)

Is there a nice time in fall when the humidity is lower, and out of hurricane season?


----------



## Dean (Jul 22, 2018)

tugcccsp said:


> Is there a nice time in fall when the humidity is lower, and out of hurricane season?


No, the Hurricane season technically runs June through December.  The risk for a given trip is minimal.  Over a 150 year span the area had 64 Hurricanes or Tropical storms hit within a 50 mile radius of which 18 were a direct hit.  If the heat and humidity are an issues and trying to avoid the hurricane season I'd say early June or before would be best.  Late April to early June is an excellent time to visit the area when it's less crowded and tend to be great but variable weather.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 22, 2018)

While hurricane season technically runs from June 1 through November 30, the hurricane risk on the southeast coast is minimal in June and July and November. The risk starts to pick up a bit in mid-August, but it’s not really until the month of September and the first half or so of October when the risk is the highest. 

Based on my many years of traveling to the coast in the fall, I can say with some authority that it is pretty likely that you’ll be “watching the tropics” in September. While Dean is correct that the risk for any given trip is low, many weeks in September do have a storm or two somewhere out there in the Atlantic or Caribbean that could potentially threaten the SE coast. Most of the time they stay away, but they are frequently out there somewhere in Sept, so you have to be aware.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 22, 2018)

Here are some things to consider.  Hilton Head is really, really hot and humid in July.  The second half of August starts to cool off some since the days are shorter.  Hilton Head has been hit by hurricanes twice in the last few years, but really hasn't been hit very often before that.  The beach is about 200 yards from the walkway of GO to the water at low tide.  You can walk out really far and still be up to your waist.  It is a huge sand bar.  Because of this there really aren't large waves unless it is storming.  Perfect for kids.  Good kids club offerings also.  As for flying, you have a big family so it's going to cost a lot regardless.  I am not a fan of connecting flights, especially in the summer and winter when storms can derail the schedules.  Given that I would either fly into HHH as a connection (on American through Charlotte) or look for other options.  Places like Columbia, SC, Augusta, GA, Charleston, JAX are very reasonable drives as trade offs.  Also, you are going to need an SUV or minivan and they could be expensive in places like Charleston.  Look at the entire cost of the trip including the headache factor when you make this decision.


----------



## NTP66 (Jul 22, 2018)

The good news about flying CLT-HHH is that you’re no longer on a Dash-8. The bad news is that you’re going to be on an Embraer 175.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2018)

We loved GO and are they giving free parking access to Sea Pines Harbour?


----------



## Dean (Jul 22, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> We loved GO and are they giving free parking access to Sea Pines Harbour?


They historically have for cars and for bikes you rent through them.  Sometimes you can get a bike pass from them even if you don't rent through them.


----------



## l0410z (Jul 23, 2018)

Been going to HHI in the summer since my kids were 2 and 5.  They are 27 and 30.  We guestmated we have been there 15 times.  All but 1 in the summer and of those in the summer, 90 percent in July.
The biggest difference between July and August is not the weather but the crowds.  Most of the south goes back to school Aug 1st.  We have a big preference for Sea Pines.  It has a very large bike trail that is shaded from the sun.  You can bike to both Harbor Town and South Beach.  The GO gives a bike and car pass to get onto Sea Pines.  Harbor Town has climbing trees your kids could enjoy for hours.    You can buy string, wire baskets and chicken wings and spend hours crabbing with your kids on the piers at Harbor Town.  The beaches are  family friendly.  The sand is wet enough to ride bikes on and large enough to play beach games on.  The water is calm enough and warm enough to be in for long stretches of time.  While my kids look at the water now and cant believe how calm it is, they spent many hours with boogie boards having fun.  There are a ton of tennis courts and we gave them lessons a few times.  Early evening  we took them to play miniature golf.

  When our kids were young, we enjoyed the Monarch where we own because it has less concrete, more trees providing shade, much  smaller and on Sea Pines.  The pools are much  smaller but one has an area that is 8 feet and my kids loved diving into the water.  The units are smaller and sleep only 6.  If you are a pool family or you love the Marriott  blueprint look and feel the GO is the place to go.  Now that my kids are  adults, if we don't occupy our fixed week 4th floor  oceanfront or ocean view units and we go to HHI, we trade into the GO.

Is it hot and humid....absolutely.  It has never stopped us from being active when my kids were young and I never heard my kids complain.  Of course my view now at 63 is much different.   I just got back from the GO this past Friday.  I am more mindful of the heat and humidity so I do not bike (on Sea Pines) between 1 and 6, and I bring lots of water.  If we golf, I do so early.  If I jog or walk along the beach, I do so before 10.  I am still tied to a school schedule but if I wasn't I might go in June now that  I am 63 but would never have thought about it 10 years ago.

  We live in Long Island and appreciate waves and water temperature differences.  This is not HHI.    Our kids have been to Hawaii and we loved it.  If you want Hawaii, you will not get it in HHI.

 kid friendly, the answer for HHI is 100 percent yes.  Would I go often if I was on the west coast with my kids, no.  No different for me than going to Hawaii from the east coast.     If  staying away from HHI was an answer to "younger families" asking about the heat and humidity, HHI wouldn't be so busy in the summer.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 23, 2018)

l0410z said:


> The biggest difference between July and August is not the weather but the crowds.  Most of the south goes back to school Aug 1st.



Most of the south goes back to school in August, but not as early as August 1. In the Carolinas, it's generally around the third week of August, and I think most everywhere else I'm aware of is after the 15th. In NC, there is a state law that says school systems can't start before about August 25. That law was backed by the resort industry that had seen school systems slipping their start dates earlier and earlier, compressing the vacation season.


----------



## GregT (Jul 23, 2018)

Steven,

Enjoy your trip to HHI, I’m sure you will find space at the 12 month mark.  Grande Ocean is as lovely as described and it was a memorable family vacation for us.  Bike riding on the beach and through Sea Pines is a special memory.  I think your going to have a great 2019!

Best,

Greg


----------



## l0410z (Jul 23, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> Most of the south goes back to school in August, but not as early as August 1. In the Carolinas, it's generally around the third week of August, and I think most everywhere else I'm aware of is after the 15th. In NC, there is a state law that says school systems can't start before about August 25. That law was backed by the resort industry that had seen school systems slipping their start dates earlier and earlier, compressing the vacation season.



I stand corrected...


----------



## Dean (Jul 23, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> Most of the south goes back to school in August, but not as early as August 1. In the Carolinas, it's generally around the third week of August, and I think most everywhere else I'm aware of is after the 15th. In NC, there is a state law that says school systems can't start before about August 25. That law was backed by the resort industry that had seen school systems slipping their start dates earlier and earlier, compressing the vacation season.


Part of AL is 7 August this year, that's about a week earlier than most of the schools in our area tend to start (N. FL).  One locally starts the 10th this year (Friday), I'm not sure the date of the other school systems.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 25, 2018)

Steve A said:


> Going through CLT requires walking to another terminal, which could be hard with three kids. In DFW you can take the train to get to the SAV flight.



One slight clarification on the HHI flights through our airport here in Charlotte. The HHI flights didn't actually operate out of another terminal - Charlotte has only one main terminal - but it has five concourses A though E. Most American Eagle flights depart from concourse E, and you are correct in your basic premise that can be quite a hike if you arrive on concourse B or A (not quite as bad if you come from C or D.) Concourse E is where the old Dash 8 HHI flights left from.

However, now that American Eagle has switched Hilton Head to the larger Embraer 175 jets, those American Eagle flights depart from and arrive to the same main concourses where the American Airlines mainline jets operate from. I just looked at the AA.com flight status pages for the Hilton Head flights for Wednesday, June 25 and they were all scheduled to depart from either C7 or C9. Virtually all the mainline jets that Steven would use from SLC also come into concourse C or B. So, to connect in Charlotte now to HHI will not require that long walk out to concourse E and doesn't require the trains you might need to ride if your gates are far apart at the much larger DFW airport. I would think that the walk from gate to gate in CLT would probably be shorter than most any major connecting hub, as DFW, ATL, ORD, DEN, and the other big hubs are much larger airports.


----------



## NTP66 (Jul 25, 2018)

We used to fly through CLT all the time, and I can honestly say that we never had an issue getting to our gate with a small child (in a car seat, carried by myself). It's not a terribly large airport.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 25, 2018)

NTP66 said:


> We used to fly through CLT all the time, and I can honestly say that we never had an issue getting to our gate with a small child (in a car seat, carried by myself). It's not a terribly large airport.



We transferred planes there a few times with Don's mom who uses a wheelchair when traveling - no problems at all!

The convenience of flying into the Hilton Head airport is great and flying out is even better, but it still doesn't beat the convenience of the non-stop Boston-Savannah route. Generally connecting itineraries into/out of the island run $100 more than into/out of Savannah but we'll seriously consider it if we're not able to get the direct flights into Savannah. (Now that JetBlue has added another Savannah-direct flight to the daily schedule, not sure we'll ever be using the HHI airport again.)


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 25, 2018)

Rental cars are much cheaper on the island than the other airports in this discussion.  Very, very convenient...you walk in get your keys go to the car and leave


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 25, 2018)

Went to Hilton Head last year for the first time for July 4th week.  HOT AND HUMID, wholly cow.  It was 95-100 degrees the entire week with 90% humidity on top of those temps!  The ocean was warmer than bath water.  We had an enjoyable week, but just be prepared for the heat and humidity.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 13, 2018)

I was able to rebook for Aug 10-17, 2019.  Wife is now happy.  Now the fun begins.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 13, 2018)

And expect scattered thunder storms typically in the evening but can happen anytime during the day for part of most days.   I typically avoid Hilton Head in the summer but every so often I go anyway.  We had planned to do a ghost tour in the evening in Savannah but it cancelled 4 nights in row because of thunder and rain so we switched to a day time walking tour.  In the past we have done hop on hop off type tours in the spring.  It was hot and draining to walk in the heat during the day. 

Try to stay in or on the water, IMO preferably on a boat, to keep cooler during the day but the beach and even in the pool will work as well.

If this is your first trip and you find you hate it because of the draining heat, don't give up on Hilton Head.  Try the spring or the late fall.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 14, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> I ragged on our humidity down here in my previous post, and while it is thick enough to cut with a knife at times, I should probably walk back my absolutes just a bit. When you are on the beach, it IS much more pleasant. We were in HHI over July 4, and the air temps were in the low 90s and with the humidity, the heat indices away from the ocean were 100+. Here in Charlotte, I wouldn't even think of going outside for an extended time. But we spent at least 4 or 5 hours almost every day for 5 days on the beach. The sea breeze kicks in every day around noon/early PM and by the time 5-6pm rolls around, it's down-right pleasant. Now on the pool deck where we were staying at the Westin hotel, where the breezes were blocked a bit, it was dang HOT. We avoided that area. It might not be really comfortable riding your bike on the many bike paths during the heat of the day, but even then, HHI has a LOT of trees - more than you will probably ever see at a beach resort area - so you can always find a shady place to ride.



We've been to the beach in July in New England, South Carolina, and Florida (Ocean Side).  Often times the temp and "feels like" are the same at home as when we're down south... if your on the beach.  Orlando in July is oppressive.  Atlanta in July is oppressive.  Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, Ft Lauderdale are hot, but that is what the water is for.  The coast, the breeze, the ocean make for a great trip.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 10, 2019)

It’s been over a year since I made this post and I’m finally here.  It is like a sauna outside.  It just hits you. It’s what I was expecting so it just means the pools will be extra nice.  

Ended up on the 4th floor in the KingFisher building facing the pool.  I even ended up with a little ocean view.  Room 8644.  The picture is from sitting in the couch. Some needs to cut down the stupid palm tree. 

I also included a picture from my weather app.  Feels like 103.  However it doesn’t feel anything like 103 in Utah.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 10, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> It’s been over a year since I made this post and I’m finally here.  It is like a sauna outside.  It just hits you. It’s what I was expecting so it just means the pools will be extra nice.
> 
> Ended up on the 4th floor in the KingFisher building facing the pool.  I even ended up with a little ocean view.  Room 8644.  The picture is from sitting in the couch. Some needs to cut down the stupid palm tree.
> 
> I also included a picture from my weather app.  Feels like 103.  However it doesn’t feel anything like 103 in Utah.



Not a bad view at all. Think ours was similar when we were there a couple of years ago.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 10, 2019)

Let’s be honest, there’s nothing interesting about looking at the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## jme (Aug 10, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> It’s been over a year since I made this post and I’m finally here.  It is like a sauna outside.  It just hits you. It’s what I was expecting so it just means the pools will be extra nice.
> 
> Ended up on the 4th floor in the KingFisher building facing the pool.  I even ended up with a little ocean view.  Room 8644.  The picture is from sitting in the couch. Some needs to cut down the stupid palm tree.
> 
> I also included a picture from my weather app.  Feels like 103.  However it doesn’t feel anything like 103 in Utah.



Despite the oppressive heat and humidity, I think you'll enjoy your stay...the view is a good one....you'd be surprised at how FEW villas 
actually have such a nice view......i.e., ocean and Dolphin pool area.  

And yes, I know that palm tree well! It needs to disappear in the black of the night, LOL.  
As much as my love for Hilton Head and Grande Ocean is well known, I HOPE you have a blast. 
Regardless, don't write it off your list for a cooler season---it's a different place, especially when you can enjoy walking and biking.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 10, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> I also included a picture from my weather app.  Feels like 103.  However it doesn’t feel anything like 103 in Utah.



Welcome to the south, ya'll!


----------



## Quilter (Aug 10, 2019)

There was a TED talk on our local NPR station on the benefits of play.  Despite the humidity, despite the tree, embrace the opportunity to play.  

As a landscape designer I see the tree as a point of interest.  It doesn’t block the entire view.  It enhances it.  Watch for whatever birds land in it.  You’ve gotten one of the best Oceanside units.


----------



## Kim R (Aug 10, 2019)

Looks like beautiful weather ahead. Enjoy yout week - there are lots of us that would love to be sitting there right now!

I recommend the Crazy Crab in Harbour Town for seafood. It’s a nice spot to walk around and enjoy the view. 




StevenTing said:


> It’s been over a year since I made this post and I’m finally here.  It is like a sauna outside.  It just hits you. It’s what I was expecting so it just means the pools will be extra nice.
> 
> Ended up on the 4th floor in the KingFisher building facing the pool.  I even ended up with a little ocean view.  Room 8644.  The picture is from sitting in the couch. Some needs to cut down the stupid palm tree.
> 
> I also included a picture from my weather app.  Feels like 103.  However it doesn’t feel anything like 103 in Utah.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 10, 2019)

To close the loop on my questions in the origanal post.

Delta - SLC-ATL-SAV was $460 round trip including taxes.  8/9-8/17 which is a Friday to the following Saturday.  Delta now flies into HHI now as well.  Similar price to Savannah. 

Alamo - 8 Days for $380, booked through Costco Travel

Kingfisher Building in 8644 which is on the 4th floor with view of the pool and the ocean.

Free Sea Pines pass included.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 10, 2019)

jme said:


> Despite the oppressive heat and humidity, I think you'll enjoy your stay...the view is a good one....you'd be surprised at how FEW villas
> actually have such a nice view......i.e., ocean and Dolphin pool area.
> 
> And yes, I know that palm tree well! It needs to disappear in the black of the night, LOL.
> ...


All they need to do is transport it next to the tall building between the two windows, IMO. 

It would enhance your view and complement the wall of the tall building too and leave the lower palm trees too.

I have seen them moving high palm trees quite often at Mexican resorts and they survive even mature Travelers palms and they are wide at the base.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 11, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> To close the loop on my questions in the origanal post.
> 
> Delta - SLC-ATL-SAV was $460 round trip including taxes.  8/9-8/17 which is a Friday to the following Saturday.  Delta now flies into HHI now as well.  Similar price to Savannah.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to get the Bike Pass for Sea Pines Also
Turn Left once you exit the property and in a short distance you will be at the Sea Pines Back Gate


Have a great trip

Richard


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 11, 2019)

By law, they’re not allowed to cut down those trees. The most they can do is trim them every three years.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> It’s been over a year since I made this post and I’m finally here.  It is like a sauna outside.  It just hits you. It’s what I was expecting so it just means the pools will be extra nice.
> 
> Ended up on the 4th floor in the KingFisher building facing the pool.  I even ended up with a little ocean view.  Room 8644.  The picture is from sitting in the couch. Some needs to cut down the stupid palm tree.
> 
> I also included a picture from my weather app.  Feels like 103.  However it doesn’t feel anything like 103 in Utah.


That's quite a good view from that area, I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## cissy (Aug 11, 2019)

jme said:


> Despite the oppressive heat and humidity, I think you'll enjoy your stay...the view is a good one....you'd be surprised at how FEW villas
> actually have such a nice view......i.e., ocean and Dolphin pool area.
> 
> And yes, I know that palm tree well! It needs to disappear in the black of the night, LOL.
> ...


I for one love the palm tree.  I think the abundance of trees on HHI are what makes it so beautiful.  When I owned in Palmetto Dunes, many of the trees were cut down, and it lost some of it's appeal.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 11, 2019)

Steven, do you like the beach?  It's pretty different than most any other one that I've been to.  Go get breakfast one morning at Watusi.


----------



## hangloose (Aug 11, 2019)

Looks like a decent view.  Not the best but not the worst.   

While I prefer white sand beach and aqua water, I do appreciate the Atlantic Ocean view in the Carolinas as well.  It is much more of a natural and rich landscape supporting a large variety of wildlife.  Take a boat or dolphin tour and you will get a great feel for how this environment supports that on and off the beach!

Temps look normal.  Actually, perhaps a few degrees cooler than normal.  In August, I expect 90s daily with high humidity.  You have a few forecast days in the 80s, which is lucky!   100 degrees with no humidity in Utah probably feels like 80 with humidity in the the Carolinas.

Enjoy HHI!


----------



## fillde (Aug 11, 2019)

While in Sea Pines enjoy the view but don't get too close.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/hilton...ing-dog-killed-by-alligator-today-2018-08-20/


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 11, 2019)

Big Matt said:


> Steven, do you like the beach?  It's pretty different than most any other one that I've been to.  Go get breakfast one morning at Watusi.



Haven’t made it to the beach yet.  Today is pool day and staying on campus.  We also have our presentation today.  It’s supposes to rain this afternoon which means we’ll probably be at the pool again.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 11, 2019)

The beach is really fun in the evenings.  You should just trek down there and goof around.  It will be mostly cleared out.


----------



## jme (Aug 11, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> All they need to do is transport it next to the tall building between the two windows, IMO.
> It would enhance your view and complement the wall of the tall building too and leave the lower palm trees too.
> I have seen them moving high palm trees quite often at Mexican resorts and they survive even mature Travelers palms and they are wide at the base.



Great point Emmy......Agree with you!

I didn't mean to imply THE palm tree blocking the view at Kingfisher Bldg should be cut down----I love 'em too much for that. 

I just said it needed to "disappear". Relocated was my thought, altho I didn't say it.....so many better places it could help to enhance the landscape.....like around either of the two fire pit areas, or near the South Pool. 

Could also relocate a few of them that are currently in front of the Sand Castle, Sea Horse, & Dolphin buildings, too. 
Not all, but those most hindering the views of an entire balcony. 
Same for a couple of live oaks that could be incrementally pruned over a period of 5 years 
(while sticking to the code of a max % reduction per year)...like the one at the southern corner of the Sand Castle Bldg, 
completely blocking the 2nd,3rd,4th floor balconies' views down the beach in the southerly direction.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 11, 2019)

Even if Marriott wanted to jump through the hurdles of getting permits and approval to relocate those trees, I couldn't see them deeming it fiscally responsible. I certainly wouldn't want to pay for it via MFs if I were an owner there.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 11, 2019)

NTP66 said:


> Even if Marriott wanted to jump through the hurdles of getting permits and approval to relocate those trees, I couldn't see them deeming it fiscally responsible. I certainly wouldn't want to pay for it via MFs if I were an owner there.



I don't own at GO, but if one of resorts I do own wanted to make changes like that to enhance the view from some of the units, I wouldn't have a problem paying my share of that in the fees. I could benefit from it if one day I was assigned one of the units with the improved view. I wouldn't support eliminating trees since their tree preservation policies are one of the things that make HHI so great, but if a tree that had grown into sight lines could be effectively moved without killing the tree, I would support that.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 11, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> I don't own at GO, but if one of resorts I do own wanted to make changes like that to enhance the view from some of the units, I wouldn't have a problem paying my share of that in the fees. I could benefit from it if one day I was assigned one of the units with the improved view. I wouldn't support eliminating trees since their tree preservation policies are one of the things that make HHI so great, but if a tree that had grown into sight lines could be effectively moved without killing the tree, I would support that.


It depends on the resort, personally. I wouldn't sign off on it at Grande Ocean. Maui Ocean Club, though? Not a problem at all.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> I don't own at GO, but if one of resorts I do own wanted to make changes like that to enhance the view from some of the units, I wouldn't have a problem paying my share of that in the fees. I could benefit from it if one day I was assigned one of the units with the improved view. I wouldn't support eliminating trees since their tree preservation policies are one of the things that make HHI so great, but if a tree that had grown into sight lines could be effectively moved without killing the tree, I would support that.


It would depend on the specifics of how reasonable the cost and appropriate the choice.


----------



## hangloose (Aug 11, 2019)

Off topic.  But Ocean Pointe trimmed a lot of palm trees and vegetation in the past couple years to improve the views from their Oceanfront villas, especially the lower floor OF villas.  While it did improve the view, I do miss the vast vegetation.  It is a lot less than it used to be.  Not sure what it cost me and other owners.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 17, 2019)

OK Steven, so how was your trip? I’m sure our humidity here in the Carolinas was a bit of an adjustment for someone from the west, but I would love to hear about what you thought of a Carolina summer week in HHI!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 17, 2019)

hangloose said:


> Off topic.  But Ocean Pointe trimmed a lot of palm trees and vegetation in the past couple years to improve the views from their Oceanfront villas, especially the lower floor OF villas.  While it did improve the view, I do miss the vast vegetation.  It is a lot less than it used to be.  Not sure what it cost me and other owners.





Yes, I have noticed the same at Ocean Pointe.   But, this makes a HUGE difference if you are assigned a villa just over the parking garage.   

Like yourself, I miss the vegetation.  But I rather have a great view as a result of it.......   This keeps the property values high and folks love to return year after year.

Palm Beach Shores will have a whole new look in 2020 as all the telephone, electric, and communication poles come down as a result of the new ongoing underground utility project.





.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 18, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> OK Steven, so how was your trip? I’m sure our humidity here in the Carolinas was a bit of an adjustment for someone from the west, but I would love to hear about what you thought of a Carolina summer week in HHI!



The weather was as I expected.  Having lived in Louisiana for a while in my youth, it was very similar.  It's like taking a hot shower but never drying off.  And this is where the ocean and pool came in handy.

One thing that caught me off guard was how warm the ocean water was.  It seemed like it was 90 degrees or there about.  The waves were mild and were great for my kids though my two youngest didn't really get into the waves.  They did have fun at the beach.

We went out to eat more than we normally do and utilized Marty's Restaurant Thread quite a bit to decide where to go.  We went the Crazy Crab, FishCamp, Kenny B's, Stus Surfside Subs, Salty Dog Cafe and Ice Cream, and Marleys Island Grill. And then there were meals where we had Cup O Noodles, Mac and Cheese, and Corn Dogs because the kids wanted something different.

Overall we had a good time.  Wife wants to try coming again but in October.  We did all of the touristy stuff this trip so next one would be more relaxed with more time spent at the pool and ocean.  We visited the Coastal Discovery Museum, The Ruins, The Sea Pines Preserve, the Pirate Ship for the Kids, a Dolphin Tour, the Light House, and played at the park in Harbour Town.

Probably the worst thing about the trip is how slow the elevators are at Grande Ocean.  It's like standing in a small oven and it takes forever to go up.  And the people that would use the elevator to get to the 1st floor, ugh.  You're faster taking the stairs.

Talking with my children, they still prefer Maui.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 19, 2019)

October is wonderful.  It will be in the 70s/80s, but will cool off at night.  Perfect weather for pools and biking.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 19, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> The weather was as I expected.  Having lived in Louisiana for a while in my youth, it was very similar.  It's like taking a hot shower but never drying off.  And this is where the ocean and pool came in handy.
> 
> One thing that caught me off guard was how warm the ocean water was.  It seemed like it was 90 degrees or there about.



That warm water is why we get hurricanes and tropical storms. Those systems just love that warm water.



> Talking with my children, they still prefer Maui.



We love Hilton Head because of the overall vibe and the great restaurants, and also because it's only about a four-hour drive for us. But having said that, we do agree with your children...Maui No Ka Oi


----------



## kds4 (Aug 19, 2019)

NTP66 said:


> Let’s be honest, there’s nothing interesting about looking at the Atlantic Ocean.



True. I just enjoy having a view of water (be it a pond, lake, river, or ocean). I also enjoy the occasional dolphin sighting.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 19, 2019)

jme said:


> Despite the oppressive heat and humidity, I think you'll enjoy your stay...the view is a good one....you'd be surprised at how FEW villas
> actually have such a nice view......i.e., ocean and Dolphin pool area.
> 
> And yes, I know that palm tree well! It needs to disappear in the black of the night, LOL.
> ...



Very true. Spent a Christmas vacation at Barony a few years ago with 20+ family spread across 3 units. Had a great time and was comfortably cool during the day.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 19, 2019)

fillde said:


> While in Sea Pines enjoy the view but don't get too close.



That's awesome. We have gotten to see a few sunning here and there in Sea Pines during past visits, but we never actually saw one out for a stroll. Not something you will soon forget.


----------



## jme (Aug 19, 2019)

kds4 said:


> That's awesome. We have gotten to see a few sunning here and there in Sea Pines during past visits, but we never actually saw one out for a stroll. Not something you will soon forget.



Very dangerous to be that close. That gator is quite fast and could outrun all of those standing around, 
especially the slowest one!!! 
Last year a lady was dragged into a lagoon in Sea Pines and killed .....probably eaten. She was trying to protect her dog.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 19, 2019)

jme said:


> Very dangerous to be that close. That gator is quite fast and could outrun all of those standing around,
> especially the slowest one!!!
> Last year a lady was dragged into a lagoon in Sea Pines and killed .....probably eaten. She was trying to protect her dog.



I remember that incident. No doubt, not a photo I or my family would ever be in but a cool (albeit dangerous) photo.


----------



## sparty (Aug 22, 2019)

jme said:


> Very dangerous to be that close. That gator is quite fast and could outrun all of those standing around,
> especially the slowest one!!!
> Last year a lady was dragged into a lagoon in Sea Pines and killed .....probably eaten. She was trying to protect her dog.



Not that this matters but the Alligators dont view humans as prey, but as threats especially when around prey they're hunting.  So most the time they drag the threat to the bottom of the pond to end life and then leave them there..  This is what I believe happened in the referenced HHI case.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 23, 2019)

The alligator on HH went for the lady's dog and she got in the middle of it with the dog on the leash and got pulled under.  I believe that the gator at Disney saw the little boy as prey.  Bottom line is that you shouldn't mess with animals who are dangerous and unpredictable.  It simply isn't worth the risk.


----------



## jme (Aug 23, 2019)

Big Matt said:


> The alligator on HH went for the lady's dog and she got in the middle of it with the dog on the leash and got pulled under.  I believe that the gator at Disney saw the little boy as prey.  Bottom line is that you shouldn't mess with animals who are dangerous and unpredictable.  It simply isn't worth the risk.




Absolutely......two lives lost unnecessarily, and several lives changed forever.


----------

